# MTA membership



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Guys, I am just wondering how many of you are Michigan Taxidermy Association. I am, and love it. I would like to know, if you are or not and why? All taxidermists in this State need to belong to the MTA, even if you are not interested in the competition aspect. We as taxidermists need to be united in order to fight against all the foolish laws that we have, as well as, the ones we are subject to in the future. A one Year membership is only $35 for an individual or $45 for the entire family. Money well spent, if you ask me. To find out more info go to the MTA website at www.michigantaxidermist.com or email me at [email protected] and I will try to answer your ?, if I can't I will put you in touch with someone who can. Thanks for taking the time to read and please add your comments and ask any questions you may have. Thanks, Brian


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

I am although unfortunatly I don't get the time to attend the events. I think it is important that we have an organization like this.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Exactly, fish patrol. I am lucky enough to have the time, for most of the events. I would also support the MTA, even if I couldn't go to any of them.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I was but didn't re-up this year cause I didn't have the extra $35 bucks:sad:. And now it doesn't make sense to re-up til next year cause the convention has passed. But I will again


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a member and have been for many years. I attend the show at GR each year and enjoy seeing the displays. I usually attend some seminars(fish) and buy some supplies. It's a unique opportunity to see some great mounts and meet some very talented artists. One activity that I rarely take advantage of (and should) is the seasonal meeting. I agree that if you do taxidermy, the activities of the MTA can help you develop into a better one.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I was for a long time, but I'm not now. It just got to political...internal bitching is what did it for me. Had the few members keep their beefs private instead of making it a point to force an issue for every member to hear, which most of us didn't, at the end of the show when we were all ready to pack up and go, then I'd probably still be a member. That was about 7 years back. Hopefully it's changed since then.

From the learning aspect, if your new to the industry (5 years or less) you just cant beat it! The top artists passing on what took them a lifetime to develop, dissimulated to new eager and learn to learn artists in one sitting!


Mitch


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I too didn't re-up this year but definitely am next year. I greatly missed the convention and won't do the same next year. Very important association to belong to. These new regulations are going to be a pain in the butt!! I realize the importance of minimizing the spread of CWD but is this record keeping really have anything to do with CWD?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

No, Chris it doesn't. 

However, the section about using "left over" parts from our work to bait in Coyote is something that I had done for years. I always did have an uneasy feeling about that. In the back of my mind something just wasn't right. When the Coyote were reluctant to come in to "out of state bait" I knew that they felt it too. That's the reason I stopped that practice. In those respects, I say good for the DNR and it's a good Reg. 

Mitch


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Mitchell Ulrich: I was for a long time, but I'm not now. It just got to political! 



I was a member for 13 years and in the last 3, they could not get anything strait with my membership.

I would like to come back, but after a new Pres.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Tim Hayes keep the MTA focused and moving in a forward direction, while still allowing everyone their opinion. Leaders are difficult to come by.

Mitch


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)




----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know who was Pres. when you were members, it is not that way now. IMO we have great leadership.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

It is the same one they have now!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Have been a member for about 5 years, and will continue to be. Great bunch of people.

Mike


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

This type of politics occurs every where. I really enjoy the MTA, but recognize the culprits of the unrest within the organization. Also, yes there are a few within it that probably should not be a part of the board if they can't get an attitude adjustment. That being said, ignore the undercuts, back stabbing and gossip and have fun. The people that are truly kind will help you, share thoughts and ideas without demeaning you! There will always be the ones that think they are better than others or otherwise conceited and self centered.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Twelve years straight. Sixteen total.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I was for a long time, but I'm not now. It just got to political...internal bitching is what did it for me. Had the few members keep their beefs private instead of making it a point to force an issue for every member to hear, which most of us didn't, at the end of the show when we were all ready to pack up and go, then I'd probably still be a member. That was about 7 years back. Hopefully it's changed since then.
> 
> From the learning aspect, if your new to the industry (5 years or less) you just cant beat it! The top artists passing on what took them a lifetime to develop, dissimulated to new eager and learn to learn artists in one sitting!
> 
> ...


You messed up, THE LAST SEVEN YEARS have been the best part of my LIFE,meeting many nice people and going to the MTA functions. I have met Great people, in the last 7 years, oh yeah, Brian is one of them. rw


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Randy! You are also one of the many good ones.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The excuses I have heard in the past for not being a current member are so petty that they are pathetic. Cry Baby complaints that are self fabricated to induce pouting so they can set back and complain on how they were slighted of wronged. How 7th grade-ish. Being a member puts me in the presence of the best of the best, my once a year training, a chance to rub elbows with talent, and most of all to see my friends that cover the State. The MTA has a great core of people from all walks of life, and and they all look different from each other too. But they all mean well, even if they make a mistake along the way. To not join and participate, or support in what it has to offer due to your feelings being hurt ( your an adult for Pete's sake) is childish. Get over it, come on back and re-join, and help some new guy or gal that is starting out, you may have something to offer, that someone needs.


----------

